
Facebook And Digg Using Frames To Hijack Web Browers And Spam Users - VizionQuest
http://tomuse.com/framing-spam-diggbar-facebook-hijacks-web-need-your-help/
======
gregoryl
When I first saw this, mixed emotions. Great for them with a business
perspective, keeping people "on" your site whilst showing them external
content. But bad for the sites being linked to. I'm not even sure if those
kind of links would count from a web search perspective (I'm guessing not).

Perhaps time to include the old frame busting java script in websites again?

------
ungerik
As far as I know, this practice is illegal in some European states. Will be
interesting when the first one sues Facebook...

------
eli
Frames are sooo 12 years ago

